# Cave?



## the halloweenie (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello again,

I just had an idea, a cave/mine portion of my haunt, what would I need to achieve this?

Thanks,
the halloweenie


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

there are several on this forum who have done this just as of recent. check out the threads. here is a guy who did an awesome one this year
Halloween Forum - yardhauntjunkie's Album: 2009 haunt

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/86376-mining-town-yard-haunt-pictures.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/85859-phase-1-haunt-complete-pctures.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.*****************.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=330

how about this?

oops, not showing up. will p.m. you


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

At the haunt I used to work at we made a HUGE indoor cave out of Monster Mud and chicken wire. It was AWESOME, though I think you'd have a hell of a time storing it in the off season!
.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I think hallorenescene tried to put a link to these above. This was the entrance to my mine shaft. This could very easily be adapted to make a cave. If I were to tackle something like this again I would do something similar to what Frontyardfright mentioned, but I would use chicken wire to make the structure and then cover it in spray foam.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

to construct a cave I would use chicken wire and paper mache.  workd wonderfully for my old high school set.


----------



## the halloweenie (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies,
hallorescence and yard junkie, nice pictures a bit simular huh? lol thanks for them!
creepy cathy, thanks for your help, we'll be PMing
Front Yard Fright, it's a good idea, but it would be pretty hard storing it!
halloween rocks, thanks also!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I am curious about creepy cathy's link?????


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I love the mine entrance...

with a big piece of glass and a huge mirror, you could make a great bottomless pit or should I say endless shaft


----------



## the halloweenie (Sep 7, 2009)

yardhauntjunkie, the link is www.*****************.com


----------



## the halloweenie (Sep 7, 2009)

sorry, clearly that didn't work, I'll put spaces between all of the letters: 
w w w . t w i s t e d n i g h t m a r e s . c o m


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

the halloweenie said:


> sorry, clearly that didn't work, I'll put spaces between all of the letters:
> w w w . t w i s t e d n i g h t m a r e s . c o m


From the Home page, click on 'The Work Shop', then click on 'tutorials', then click on 'Haunted Cave'.
Hope that helps.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hmm CreepyCathy there site does not work. Darn. 
and yes I clicked the right link. It let's you go to the "shop" but there is no sign for tutorials. bummer


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*My Cave===*

Dig a trench across your yard.
Pour gravel in the bottom to make a floor, stick re-bar along the sides(wall support)
Pour concrete to make the floor.
Build sturdy plywood and 2 by 4 boxes on the floor.
Fill plastic bags with dirt (you will have plenty of this!)
Lay them ontop of the plywood boxes.
Pour cement over all of this.
Remove plywood and 2 by 4 boxes and dirt bags.= Tunnel with arched ceiling.(Dirt bags)

There you go, a basic, quick explanation of how I built my tunnel with few details left out(important details, though involving steel conduit, and slopes of floor, drains, tiling, depth of digging, disposal of vast quanities of dirt.)
I thought it would be nice to have another basement exit.
Don't forget to make secret walls inside the basement to hide the entrance.
And people standing outside looking at my place ask me "Is this all you do?"
What I really hate to hear is;"You have too much time on your hands." This is not "cute" or anything like a pleasant remark.
Some of those people would qualify for a return comment from me like:"You have too much time to hold down a barstool 35 hours every week!"
But of course I can't be that real and nasty to possible customers, now can I?
I really just can't help being "busy", when I am not physically active..I hurt all over.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Caves make a very creepy haunt.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

We lined our garage with cardboard and spray painted cave walls on it:










Then we rolled thin cardboard sheets into cone stalagmites/tites and sealed them with great foam and spray paint. Then we used a firmer corrugated cardboard for the stand up wall like stalagmite/tites










But this is just for a small garage, but I bet you could extend it into the driveway a bit.


----------



## the halloweenie (Sep 7, 2009)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Hmm CreepyCathy there site does not work. Darn.
> and yes I clicked the right link. It let's you go to the "shop" but there is no sign for tutorials. bummer


Try the same directions as cathy said but try this site (again there are spaces)

h t t p : / / w w w . t w i s t e d n i g h t m a r e s . c o m / p h p b b


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Glyphen!*

Very nice looking cave!
How did you use this? Walk people right up to the entrance then pop the lights on?
That would be effective! Add a simultaneous sound defect and WOW!
Impaling some ancient rib cage on the pointy rocks would be interesting....


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Very nice looking cave!
> How did you use this? Walk people right up to the entrance then pop the lights on?
> That would be effective! Add a simultaneous sound defect and WOW!
> Impaling some ancient rib cage on the pointy rocks would be interesting....



It was a simple Flying Crank Ghost. But! we used a skeleton instead. It runs full time with crackling fire noises, pulsing lights and a smoke machine. People would walk up to it and watch, as soon as they said anything, I had 3 of those sound activated spiders drop down on them to give em a good scare. They never expect it and it usually gets a good laugh


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

heres the cave how to. http://www.*****************.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=330


----------



## the halloweenie (Sep 7, 2009)

Gym Woulfred, that sounds very cool I wish I could do that, the haunt that I do every year is in a building that I rent out so I can't set that up. But thank you very much and when I finaly set up a permanent haunt, I'll try that out.

Glyphen, that looks spectacular, how did you attach the stalagtites to the celing?

Thanks again,
the halloweenie


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

Glyphen said:


> But this is just for a small garage, but I bet you could extend it into the driveway a bit.




THIS IS GRADE A PREMIUM QUALITY CAVE-MAKING!!!

I'm so humbled by the ideas and imaginations in this message board... my ideas are kindergarten in comparison...


----------

